# My budgie is sick!



## budgieandy (Jun 28, 2016)

It is a male budgie 8 months yr old that I bought from petco. I have cared for it since June but today I guess because the weather is getting colder, it must have catch a cold? Right now it's thirty degrees and the temp in my house is 71. I wrap a blanket around the birds cage but now it's fluffed up, slightly closed eyes and is wobbling on my finger. I can't take it to the vet since my parents aren't home and they probably wouldn't want to waste money on a bird. Is there anything I can do to feed or make it feel better? I googled up that I should keep it warm, right now I have heated a water bottle and kept it near it. I fed it some seeds but I was wondering should I let it eat some fruit of veggies will that help? URGENT!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I'm sorry that you're little one isn't feeling well. Keeping a blanket and covering 3 sides will help keep warmth in too, however... the advice to keep warm when sick isn't the thing that is going to make him better. It will keep him comfortable while his immune system is down, until he can get proper attention from an avian vet. Sure, fruits and veggies are part of a healthy long term diet, but even if he will eat new foods at this time, it is not a cure once he is already afflicted with an illness. Has your budgie been exhibiting these symptoms more than just this one time? It does sound like he may be sick. Only an avian vet will be able to diagnose exactly what is going on, and give the appropriate treatment to make him well.

I wish that more parents of minors with birds understood that a bird is no lesser of a creature than say a dog for example. A budgie is one of the most intelligent pet animals, is very in tune to feelings just like a mammal, only that they express it in different ways. They can even have the same life expectancy as a dog. Regardless of size or price, _any_ pet animal deserves humane treatment, and that includes vet care. Surely if you had/or have a dog, your parents would take it to the vet and not complain of wasting money, would they? That's a rhetorical question , but maybe you can explain it to them that way if they hesitate. Hoping for the best for your little guy :fingerx:


----------



## BlueBirdNYC (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi... sorry to hear that your little friend isn't doing so well. I know that's very scary... I've been there. RavensGryf made so many excellent points. Healthy budgies live as long as dogs & cats (some have even lived up to 20 years! I never had a cat or a dog make it that long. I've had many cats & dogs and they are on par with budgies in terms of life expectancy)... and it's true... they're very sensitive, very very smart... can learn as many tricks as any dog or cat (if not more. Check out how smart Wiki the budgie is: [nomedia="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GP172N6RWWA"]Wiki's Trick Medley (Abridged Version) - YouTube[/nomedia] ) ...My neighbor has 3 budgies and they're 8 years old now and going strong...!

So they're the same level of pet, and a trip to the avian vet (and developing a relationship with one) is definitely the way to go. Tell your parents to look at it this way: the food costs for budgies are much much less (it's less expensive and they don't eat as much)... and therefore there's been a big savings for a vet trip.... vs. had your pet been a dog or cat. [plus there are spaying/neutering costs with dogs & cats. So you've saved money already.  Which can be applied to an avian vet visit.  ]

Also, you've taken care of your pet for half the year and spent the time investment caring for him since June.... so it's worth it to get him the vet care. It very well may be that all he needs is an antibiotic to fix him up. And without the antibiotic, he cannot be cured. Avian vets are actually not as expensive as you might think. ....I had to get vet care & treatment for my budgie, and the costs were reasonable.

Wishing you all the best..... !


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Put your budgie back in his cage and keep him warm and quiet.

Give your budgie millet soaked in Guardian Angel or Pedialyte.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...uardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html

As soon as your parent's return home, you should sit and have a calm and logical conversation with them regarding the importance of providing the necessary veterinary care for your bird.

Ensuring one provides proper vet care is part of the responsibility of pet ownership.

Many Avian Vets will help with working out a payment plan and you should always have an "emergency fund" put aside to cover unexpected veterinarian costs. Save part of your allowance, any money you receive for gifts and any money you may earn.

Talk to your parents and ask if you can do additional chores to earn the money. Explain that your budgie is a living creature that is needlessly suffering.

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/55420-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Avian Vets in Texas 

Sending healing energy and prayer for your little budgie.

Please let us know how things progress. :hug:*


----------

